# Breadboard ends, tenon length?



## Tabletop (May 9, 2016)

Building a walnut conference table, 8/4 boards that will have breadboards on each end. They will be 8" wide. I usually have 6" boards and go 3" on mortise and tenon. What is your opinion on these 8" wide boards and the appropriate depth and length of the mortise and tenon. I know there is probably a "general rule" just wanted your opinions…


----------



## BenjaminNY (Jul 24, 2014)

2 inches deep by 3 inches long into a piece of 8 inch wide stock sounds borderline for a conference table.

But given that the tenon will be how thick, 4/4 ? If someone decides to sit on the end of that table I feel like it might flex.

I would make the tenon longer but the best solution is do a test plank and see how much it flexes.

It's not being used as a kitchen table with children around so at least that works in your favor.


----------



## Tabletop (May 9, 2016)

In 2" stock I usually make the tenon an inch thick. So you think mortise and tenon should be at least 4"?


----------



## BenjaminNY (Jul 24, 2014)

Honestly I would do a test. I don't think it would break either way but you dont want a squeaky/flexing sound if someone puts all their weight on the edge of the breadboard.

Also if you look at most bread boards, the tenon goes almost entirely through to the far edges


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I'm worried about when that 350# guy leans or sits on the end of the table.

If you gotta have 8" I would make sure the apron extends to within 4" of the end and/or make the tenons 5-6" long with 2" tongue in between.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

If you narrow up the breadboards, you will reduce the amount of leverage that could be applied to them, and reduce the need for long tenons. For 8" breadboards I would go with at least 5" tenons.


----------



## Tabletop (May 9, 2016)

Breadboard width is set. The interior designer will not have it any other way. Table is 14' by 4'. In her eyes anything smaller wouldn't fit such a large table. Honestly for what they are paying I'll make it work that is why I'm asking lol.

So right now I'm thinking make tenons 6" long and an inch thick. Or, if this makes any sense, a fake and just half lap it. Leaving end solid and about two inches solid on the sides. But secure it like you would any other breadboard allowing for movement. ???


----------

